# Audio Alchemy OM-150: Do You Have One?



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I have a question. 

Does the amp hiss when the preamp power is turned off, or when there is no RCA connected to the input of the amplifier?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am guessing no one has one. :huh:

It has been a long time since I have heard that name.


----------

